# Water droplets inside watch, any solution?



## rpterrell (Feb 20, 2012)

Took what I thought was my waterproof Parnis into a hot tub and low and behold I later find water droplets inside the case (photo below).

Does anyone have a solution for me? I tried white rice in a bag but that didn't work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Three things that don't go together 

1. Waterproof (no such thing! Just water resistant) 

2. Parnis.... Well, it's a parnis 

3. Hot tub... Not good for gaskets (or so I have heard) 

best way (and easiest way) to get rid of the water is to pull the crown and ether put it in rice or on a stove top with the oven set to low (make sure it's low!) or remove the movement and clean the crystal. 


is it running? If so I don't think it will run too much longer with water droplets in it. Who knows tho.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

You absolutely need to dry it out completely, or the movement will rust. If you can find a food-dehydrator, take the back off the watch, place it in the dehydrator at lowest temperature overnight, then store it in dessicant or rice for a while. It should remove most of the moisture and prevent rust. I think I remember most of the Manbusijie specifications for water resistance say "not advised."


----------



## tony1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mention of stoves gives me the heebie jeebies. Don't heat it too much. The shellac holding the pallet jewels will melt at about 80C. I wouldn't let it get more than mildly warmer than the surroundings.

If it were mine, I would remove the back and put it in a warm place under a cover to stop dust getting inside. You can pull the crown, but that won't enable much air circulation so it will take much longer to dry out and you may get more damage that way.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

First of all, while we're all trying to think of a solution, keep the watch on your wrist! Your body heat will prevent condensation on the movement and cause the moisture to gather on the underside of the crystal where it will do less harm. Keep the crown open so that some evaporation is possible.

As to the solution... Ordinarily I'd advise half-filling a clean jam jar with dessicant, removing the caseback and putting the watch in the jar and leaving it in a warm place (e.g. sunny windowsill) for a day or so. The problem is that I think your watch has a 1-piece case so it will take professional tools to expose the insides enough to get the water out.

So that just leaves the alternative of taking the watch to a watchmaker to be opened and cleaned.


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Take the watch to a competent watchmaker asap. He has the tools and knowledge to dry the watch. Your Parnis is not lost yet.


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

hi there rpterrel,
from my experience, its best to open the case and let it dry. if you have some watch tools, it would be very helpful. if not, go to a watchmaker. water in a watch equals rust and equate to damage or broken movement. the type of parnis watch that you have is a homeage of a bell & ross designed. this type of watch has some screws at the back that seals the backcase, please correct me if i'm wrong. either they werent screwed down tight enough or water came in the stem. these are the two most common entry point of water.
my parnis 55mm u boat homeage is still water resistance even though i opened it several times.








i just locked everything down tight. tell your watchmaker to apply silicon gease on all the gasket okay.

hope this will help 
nuj


----------

